# Oase Steinfolie oder Naturagart Vermörteln



## Koiteich2013 (20. Okt. 2014)

Ich bin jetzt soweit das ich vermörteln kann. Meine ersten Versuche mit gelben und braunen Eisenoxid eine schöne Sandfarbe hinzuzaubern sind leider gescheitert. Mehr als ein ocker Farbton wird es nicht.
Deshalb überlege ich jetzt auf Oase Steinfolie umzusteigen. 
Hat jemand von Euch diese Folie schon länger im Einsatz und kann über seine Erfahrung berichten ?

gruß
Heiko


----------



## Thoma (20. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Heiko
also ich würd Dir von der Steinfolie abraten, habe diese seit ca 5 Jahren im Teich.
Sieht zwar am anfang ganz nett aus, wirkt aber unnatürlich.
Auch lösen sich bereits nach ein, zwei Jahren die Steinchen ab und dann ist zum größten Teil nur noch die blanke Folie zu sehen.
Würde diese nicht mehr verbauen.
Da sieht ein vermörtelter Teich schon ganz anders aus, und haltbarer is der sowieso.
Nimm doch zum mischen Deines Mörtels Ocker und Umbra, damit solltest Du nen Sandfarbton hinbekommen.
Mußt halt paar Versuche unternehmen, erst das Ocker einmengen und dann vorsichtig mit relativ wenig Umbra beginnen.
Wird scho!
Viel Erfolg
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Koiteich2013 (21. Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Werde die Folie wohl nicht einbauen. Test gerade mit 60% gelb, 30% weiß und 10% rot, mal schauen wie die Ergebnisse sind.


----------



## dizzzi (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch mal wieder euer KnowHow. Ich habe eine Stelle im Teich, den die __ Frösche gerne zum Sonnenbaden benutzen. Und habe ich an der Stelle, viele kleine Steinchen. Und durch deren rumgehüpfe, fallen die Steinchen in den Teich. Nicht schlimm, aber ich bin nun mal faul, und will nicht jedes Jahr, ein Eimer Steine aus dem Teich holen. Werde halt auch älter. Nun habe ich vor, eine Reihe Steinchen an die Steinfolie von O..E zu kleben. 

Habt ihr einen Tipp für welchen Kleber in nehmen kann, der auch Minustemperaturen aushält?

Anbei ein Bild vom Chef im Teich an seiner Lieblingsstelle...

Danke & LG

Udo


----------

